# Ghost this summer!



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just checked my email this afternoon and here is a message from CultTVMan:

It looks like the Ghost of Castle Mare is finally going to come out this summer. I am following up with people that placed preorders to make sure they still want the model kit. 

Please confirm if you still wish to receive the kit and please confirm your shipping address. 

If you do want the kit, I will place a new preorder in the cart for you and I will contact you later for payment.

Please let me know!

Thank you
Steve Iverson
www.CultTVmanShop.com

A big definite YES! I've been waiting about 3 years and my forgotten prisoner needs a shelf mate.

Bob K.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

This is good news for sure. Even though I have enough to work on, I can't help but buy these cool kits. Especially, new scupts!! I really appreciate them coming out, I don't care how long it takes!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Good things come to those who wait! I never lost faith. I'm a patient old fart. And I'm sure the quality will be top notch, just like Sinbad and Nosferatu.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

otto said:


> Good things come to those who wait! I never lost faith. I'm a patient old fart. And I'm sure the quality will be top notch, just like Sinbad and Nosferatu.


I just wanted a chance to do it before I die and I wasn't sure I was going to get to!!! LOL

Bob K.:hat:


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Dont get too cranked up we have heard this before...last year..and the year before that....and the year before that......and so on and so on, Oh well its been so long i believe the kit could have aurora 1969 stamped on it!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I also got this from Steve
Denis

It looks like the Ghost of Castle Mare is finally going to come out this summer. I am following up with people that placed preorders to make sure they still want the model kit. 

Please confirm if you still wish to receive the kit and please confirm your shipping address. 

If you do want the kit, I will place a new preorder in the cart for you and I will contact you later for payment.

Please let me know!

Thank you

Steve Iverson

www.CultTVmanShop.com





...I confirmed this and said yes and just minutes ago Steve confirmed the order...I'm pretty sure THIS IS IT folks :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

ohh, ye of little faith...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine's been paid for from Doll & Hobby Shop for 3 years...so all I have to do is remind them and that's that.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Steve I just redone my pre-order just to be sure cause I didn't see it.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

tracy.net said:


> Dont get too cranked up we have heard this before...last year..and the year before that....and the year before that......and so on and so on, Oh well its been so long i believe the kit could have aurora 1969 stamped on it!


I'm in the "I'll believe it when I see it" camp myself. Mind you, that isn't meant in any way to be a negative comment about Monarch Models, just an acknowledgement of the unexpected delays that have kept this kit from being in our hands long ago. I'll still be here whenever the kit comes out, and I have plenty of other things to occupy me in the meantime.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

boooooooooooo!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Original pre-order date: Sun Mar 23 2008

Wow, time fly's.....


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i still havent gotten the email from steve, but YEEHAH! AT LAST!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

It may be worth mentioning Monarch's site's been updated. Sinbad is now catagorized as 'In store's now' replacing 'coming Soon' and the silhouette for the Cyclops is posted.
Not much but it's encouraging to see movement on the Monarch front.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Maybe thats an email from last year? Will believe it when I see it...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopefully the Ghost won't be much longer and great to see the Cyclops now up on Monarchs site:thumbsup:.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful news! I try to buy most of my kits from my LHS. He still has a few frightening lightning Nosferatus and a couple of Sinbads. He'll surely stock the Ghost as soon as it arrives. 

I'm guessing this one will be a nearly immediate sell-out what with the great sculpt and all the delays.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

I must be missing something? I went to the Monarch site & didn't see the Cyclops??


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That's a good one tracy.net.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

razorwyre1 said:


> i still havent gotten the email from steve, but YEEHAH! AT LAST!!!!!


what email?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

*spits* 

Yessir...December 7, 2007. I r'member it like 'twas yestideh. That's when I preordered that there Ghost kit. 

*spits*

Five years a'waitin', it was. Five...long years. Had some Chinese folks werkin' on it, I hear tell. 

*winks* 

Worth the wait, though, tell ya that.

*spits*

Yessir. Worth the wait.

*rocks chair*


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

One cant help but wonder if cult isnt just updating his pre orders (its been a very long time since original pre orders were placed) in hopes this does show up. I have checked all other retailers that i know of and no new updates at all on this. Mcdee your very loyal and brave to state that since this one has had a bad fish smell since word go. No way i would do that! I too got conformation from cult ( conformation on the pre order status NOT a conformation on its 100% going to show up and not be delayed again! it even states it may be delayed again for any number of reasons!) I as others do hope it finally shows up its just this one has such a very poor track record even if the delays are legitamate.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene...Man I'm still laughing...I can actually see Walter Brennon









yammering out...Yessir...December 7, 2007. I r'member it like 'twas yestideh. That's when I preordered that there Ghost kit. 
Five years a'waitin', it was. Five...long years. Had some Chinese folks werkin' on it, I hear tell. 

Hilarious :thumbsup:
...and tracy.net, I suppose I've stuck my neck out a few times over this one alright and having been in contact with Scott for over 5 years now,I've kinda gone down that road of frustration with him...Scott always kept a positive attitude and took all the setbacks in stride, but learned from the mistakes made...He got Nosferatu out and the Ghost was supposed to be the second kit released as you all know...but got dicked around by that particular manufacturer and ...well, you know all too well the delays that caused...so Sinbad became his second release...
Well from what Scott has told me recently(sticks neck out again), might just see the Ghost before Summer
Scott also has a NEW supplier (THANK GOD)...and Gorgo should also be released this year and more announcements at Wonderfest...cool ones...
The old supplier really was the main factor in all the delays...well those days are over...and yep I'm loyal to Monarch because I really believe in the quality of his kits...and Brave? I don't know about that...perhaps at times foolish
but the Ghost of Castel Mare is Coming and you'll be holding in in your hands in a few short months from now...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Well Denis, you are a very loyal, trusting and positive friend. That much is for sure. We have some great kits from Scott, and I am sure there are many, many problems, we have no clue about. Really, all we have to do is buy it and enjoy it. So, lets hope Monarch does not get too frustrated and quits. But continues to persevere and lets us keep building these exciting, new releases!!!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, I am updating my records and it is because I've been told the kit is going into production. I posted the info over on my website.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=15917

The emails I sent to customers were not any sort of broad announcement. Just me following up with some of my them to ensure that I get them the product they want, when the kits come out.

I've always expected the Ghost to come out. Scott has too much invested in it for it not to go into production. I'm waiting patiently. 

If you have a question about an order you placed with me, please drop me an email or contact me through the shop. If you have any questions about the Ghost or any Monarch kits, drop Scott a note. 

Thanks to everyone!

Steve


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

His kits so far have been worth the wait, I'm sure this one will be no different. Good to hear its almost here.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I talked with Scott at the Fest last year and I don't think many of us realize what a Canadian/US entrepreneur has to go through to get something like this done as well as the up front costs. That a doctor, in his spare time, is willing to invest a huge amount of time and money fighting with a Chinese manufacturer speaks mounds about how he must love the hobby. Most people would never start the process much less continue it with the frustrations he obviously has been through. Now with the Ghost coming and Gorgo and his other future projects maybe things finally fell in line with a good Chinese company to do the manufacturing for him. If that is true then future kits may come quicker and more smoothly. And as most have said and as much as I want Monarch's kits I can certainly find something else to build in the interim, like maybe pick one of those 100+ kits in my workshop or finish one of the 5 or 6 on the bench while I wait. I salute you Scott and have never complained, only pined for another kit to top off my stash.

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

billy b said:


> I must be missing something? I went to the Monarch site & didn't see the Cyclops??



It's a funny website Monarchs. Sometimes things appear and other times they don't (for me anyway). Try going to their homepage and going to products and pressing the arrows.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

There is no picture for the Cyclops, just a shadow box.

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just sent Scott this link for a cool article that Modelers Resource is doing on Sinbad...

Here is the direct link: http://www.modelersresource.net/sinbad.html
A very nice article...
Then Scott offered me this tidbit....
The production order for the ghost has been relayed. Now it is just a matter of time. Finally!
S. 
I do believe that that is the confirmation that production of the GHOST has started:thumbsup:
Cool News
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well I did a little math anyway. I'm 49 now, about 20lbs overweight and I smoke (however I do run 3 miles every day).

All things considered I figure to live about 25 more years. On the average with the time I have alloted it takes me 2 months to build a kit. Therefore I'll need a stash of 150 kits to take me the rest of the ride. Right now I have about 100 give or take.

Rounding up that should take me through the next 16 or 17 years. So as I figure it, if Scott get get the Ghost and Gorgo out by 2027 all's good!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I'm 57 and in decent health overall although I do have a couple of congenital problems that mostly are just a slightly lower level quality of life issue rather than life threatening. I do hope you don't smoke while running those 3 miles though!!! I get my exercise mainly on my road bike due to foot neuropathy. You need to get more kits though since when you retire you can at a minimum double your build rate!!! I'm only 10 months away and other than doing some traveling intend to spend a lot of quality time in the workshop. But I think I will do the ghost soon after I get it this summer, hopefully, rather than waiting til next year.

Bob K.


----------

